# Пояснично-крестцовый корсет при беге



## молодой человек (22 Фев 2011)

Здравствуйте.






25 лет

Очевидно, размещаю не в том разделе - видимо, дело в позвонках и дисках, - но, также очевидно, это "дело" всегда сопутсвует моему искривлению.
Так вот врач сказал, что "если Вам всё-таки неймётся бегать" необходим пояснично-крестцовый полужесткий корсет (планирую бегать 2 раза в неделю по 15-20 минут).
Насколько всё это допустимо??
Спасибо


----------



## Михаил (22 Фев 2011)

Я бы не верил на Вашем месте вашим "снимкам". А если болит спина при беге, заменил бы его быстрой ходьбой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2011)

С таким сколиозом, бегайте и без кореста, а вот с каким позвоночником, это вопрос.


----------

